# Blue screen error 0x0000009F



## chezfritz (Oct 9, 2008)

My machine has Vista Ultimate, I'm pretty sure SP 1, but the machine won't boot. I think it has to be a driver error, and I'm hoping I can fix it without reinstalling from scratch. About a month ago, I installed a device called Docupen RC800 (http://www.planon.com/docupen_rc800.php). No problem between it and the computer (Dell XPSM1330). This morning, I tried to attach it, and Vista told me there was a problem with the driver. I downloaded a new driver from Planon.com (the Vista driver from http://www.planon.com/drivers.php). I ran the included setup.exe; it gave me only an uninstall option, so I called Planon to make sure that was what I was supposed to do. Was told yes, do that, reboot, then run setup.exe again to install the new driver. I went ahead with the rremoval, then rebooted, but Vista wouldn't load; eventually, blue screen. Same thing happens if I try safe mode or safe mode with networking. Tried having Vista repair itself, that didn't work. I could try having it create the text file listing the drivers it loaded, but I don't know how I'd get to the text file, or even if one would be created, given that Vista never loads. Might it help if I got a cable to attach this hard drive to my desktop? One more point: the hard drive is currently partitioned into C: for programs, D: for recovery, and F: for data. I've got relatively recent backups for all on an external hard drive. Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

chezfritz said:


> My machine has Vista Ultimate, I'm pretty sure SP 1, but the machine won't boot. . .


Hi. . .

Welcome.

What is the rest of the bugcheck? You have given me 0x9f to work with, which = DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE and indicates that a driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.

Was there a driver name mentioned (e.g., abc1234.sys)?

It won't boot-up into normal Windows Desktop? Or it won't turn on at all??

If possible, do one of the following in order:

1. Boot into SAFEMODE - tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up. Select last known good configuration

2. Boot into SAFEMODE go into Device Manager and un-install that device.

3. Boot-up and invoke the recovery partition & perform Windows System Restore

4. Boot into recovery partition and perform system repair

5. Boot w/ Vista DVD and perform system repair

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## chezfritz (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help!

The rest of the blue screen message appears to contain no info: 'if problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing." Try safe mode. No drivers listed.

I can't start in safe mode with networking or safe mode or last known successful configuration.

I now have a device that lets me connect the laptop's hard drive to an old er desktop machine, so I can see all the files, and get rid of the one causing the problem, if I can figure out which one it is (maybe by datestamps?). I'll go at this pretty soon -- I first want to get a working keyboard for the desktop so I can clearly label anything I move off the laptop. Seems to me I've got nothing to lose tampering with the drive -- if I don't tamper, I have to reinstall, and that's the worst that can happen if I do tamper. 

Suggestions for how I might identify the culprit driver most welcome!
Again, thanks.


----------



## chezfritz (Oct 9, 2008)

Turns out there's lots of information on the hard drive. The boot was stopped by uxsms.dll, but I couldn't see what specifically triggered it. I'm now trying the laptop again, in the mode that will produce a text file of what it's doing...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

chezfritz said:


> Turns out there's lots of information on the hard drive. The boot was stopped by uxsms.dll, but I couldn't see what specifically triggered it. I'm now trying the laptop again, in the mode that will produce a text file of what it's doing...


Hi. . .

uxsms.dll is part of the Windows Desktop Manager Core and can be found in \windows\system32. You may also find it in \windows\winsxs\ as I did on this HP Intel x64 SP1 system - 

c:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-d..pwindowmanager-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_e9c22f98758f6c6d\Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-ppdlic.xrm-ms - which will show you this -

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 
- <r:license xmlns:r="urn:mpeg:mpeg21:2003:01-REL-R-NS" licenseId="{55e355a4-a6e2-dad6-ab07-111fe8d862ba}" xmlns:sx="urn:mpeg:mpeg21:2003:01-REL-SX-NS" xmlns:mx="urn:mpeg:mpeg21:2003:01-REL-MX-NS" xmlns:sl="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/XrML2/SL/v2" xmlns:tm="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/XrML2/TM/v2">
  <r:title>Windows(TM) - Component PPD License (Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core)</r:title> 
- <r:grant>
- <sl:appId>
  <sl:guid>{55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f}</sl:guid> 
  </sl:appId>
  <r:possessProperty /> 
- <tm:application xmlns:tm="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/XrML2/TM/v2">
  <editionId xmlns="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/XrML2/TM/v2" value="" /> 
  </tm:application>
- <r:allConditions>
- <sl:productPolicies xmlns:sl="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/XrML2/SL/v2">
  <sl:priority>100</sl:priority> 
  <sl:policyInt name="Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-TransparencyAllowed">0</sl:policyInt> 
  <sl:policyInt name="Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-Flip3dAllowed" attributes="proxy-executed">0</sl:policyInt> 
  <sl:policyInt name="Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-ThumbnailsAllowed">0</sl:policyInt> 
  <sl:policyInt name="Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-AnimatedTransitionsAllowed">0</sl:policyInt> 
  <sl:policyInt name="Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-CompositionAllowed">0</sl:policyInt> 
  <sl:policyBin name="Microsoft-Windows-DesktopWindowManager-Core-Flip3dAllowed_w" attributes="proxy-data">g1CO0AWKv9Z3C1EApomE+wspHsgKVpzRudTiwwNM4mySJfHeAVXDixe/O8E+0kfX</sl:policyBin> 
  </sl:productPolicies>
  </r:allConditions>
  </r:grant>
- <r:issuer>
- <Signature xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/09/xmldsig#">
- <SignedInfo>
  <CanonicalizationMethod Algorithm="http://www.microsoft.com/xrml/lwc14n" /> 
  <SignatureMethod Algorithm="http://www.w3.org/2000/09/xmldsig#rsa-sha1" /> 
- <Reference>
- <Transforms>
  <Transform Algorithm="urn:mpeg:mpeg21:2003:01-REL-R-NS:licenseTransform" /> 
  <Transform Algorithm="http://www.microsoft.com/xrml/lwc14n" /> 
  </Transforms>
  <DigestMethod Algorithm="http://www.w3.org/2000/09/xmldsig#sha1" /> 
  <DigestValue>l/+jZ2+Z947v6wVUPTPIquryevo=</DigestValue> 
  </Reference>
  </SignedInfo>
  <SignatureValue>DgKEmY31pWOaIUJ9Fvelu5WzhqvAvEV1Hr6/0fltBfzT7gSXdIANdYmaDAbSCD10hYhBgxJTx8gGpNVQDlH6F2cp6CK29lqDuaD0phXg8wQOvtuzg5r6wQdMYMdd/ky4ZjMQ5RVbeoXqxxG2YAg7rerXLcbWxhs8CG1k4brlBuXN3t6OUVfylNhm3oGMSgvtOAlL4eRqFoZHnfXrvArUlBtvTb7lp6QGcdlEPe4EBLNziKZCbQeWIkDwYPaVUUusIGFpmdpVQ7i5wlzckFyZq6H0cRx8cDJ14pKPFPhzEKerq+xO7RhvhEfUiXZVktZbMCSvnBzDTZHbfh6xLoj0Aw==</SignatureValue> 
- <KeyInfo>
- <KeyValue>
- <RSAKeyValue>
  <Modulus>tajcnLtdaeK0abuL2BpVC7obdfSChnHAx7TSn/37DwbTDegkDkEnbr0YyO/Q5Jluj5QD897+nWW54RDbYYTdNgWjyUpwYEJFXSZtd8LFK2mbIjKfG2HIShp6JJARlrgObR89a1EH716nP3PbJk6PWQa6VfjBzPQUgSVywIRU+OKbnzNbUVmQ/rAN6+AN/8fRmFhyKqOAiV/Np2jBtGNxLXm9ebMdm5cB8/YNrjp5Ey0nyAtYvovb0B7wnQZfolMF+OFiqzWJo2Ze0O7WHsWBHtIlGR3+c/IjxUJAsI7O3U4hncCZdvlC5GORI2YL9YHZgU9guSPLhAybQ3IGg7LBuQ==</Modulus> 
  <Exponent>AQAB</Exponent> 
  </RSAKeyValue>
  </KeyValue>
  </KeyInfo>
  </Signature>
- <r:details>
  <r:timeOfIssue>2008-01-19T07:45:17Z</r:timeOfIssue> 
  </r:details>
  </r:issuer>
- <r:otherInfo xmlns:r="urn:mpeg:mpeg21:2003:01-REL-R-NS">
- <tm:infoTables xmlns:tm="http://www.microsoft.com/DRM/XrML2/TM/v2">
- <tm:infoList tag="#global">
  <tm:infoStr name="licenseType">msft:sl/PPD</tm:infoStr> 
  <tm:infoStr name="licenseVersion">2.0</tm:infoStr> 
  <tm:infoStr name="licensorUrl">http://licensing.microsoft.com</tm:infoStr> 
  <tm:infoStr name="licenseCategory">msft:sl/PPD</tm:infoStr> 
  <tm:infoStr name="issuanceCertificateId">{9508580c-068f-4ddf-b7b8-df89ac541bbc}</tm:infoStr> 
  <tm:infoStr name="applicationId">{55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f}</tm:infoStr> 
  </tm:infoList>
  </tm:infoTables>
  </r:otherInfo>
  </r:license>
```
If stuck on this file at boot, it may have been corrupted.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

